# AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 3]



## Glace (Aug 15, 2011)

The rules once more:

1. Out-of-thread communication is allowed for all.

2. I want this to be an exciting Mafia game, so if you have a night action and don't send it in for two nights unless you message me specifically excusing you from it, you will be modkilled. Any vanilla* townies who don't participate in two day discussions will get modkilled as well.

3. There will be at least one role that has an added attribute (don't know how to word that). For example, a bulletproof mason or voteless roleblocker.

4. Days and nights will last 48 hours. If these time periods conflict with anyone's schedule or don't seem right, please do say so.

5. Proving your role by quoting from PM is not allowed, but paraphrasing the text is.

6. Flavour text will be relevant.

7. You may abstain three times only as a whole town/group.

---

The sun sets as the train _Dragonfly_ runs along the track heading to the capital. Little do the passengers know that a group known as the Mafia are planning a devious kill while the "Townies" sleep.

*All Roles have been sent out. If you have not received one yet, contact me.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [NIGHT 0]*

The sun rises through the windows of the train _Dragonfly_ as the passengers meet in the main car to discuss. Many are relieved to learn that no corpse was found on the train, but the existence of the Mafia is confirmed. Eventually a discussion is formed, the topic being the victim of lynch.

*No one died.

48 hours to discuss and lynch*.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

Oh crap... do you guys think the lack of death was an alien,(if there is one), a doc, or our mafia are all idiots and derp with night actions?


----------



## Flora (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

Could be a lucky roleblocker, too.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

Hopefully a Doctor.


----------



## Glace (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

*Extending the day by 24 hours*.


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

*Abstain?*


----------



## Light (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*



Mai said:


> *Abstain?*


Same.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

*Abstain* sounds good to me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

Sure.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Glace (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 1]*

It was a boring and silent day.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [NIGHT 1]*

The passengers wake up to the smell of rotten corpses on the carpet. One was quickly identified as Karin (*Silver*), and she was killed by being cut up. It was easy to tell that the death was still awesome. On the other side of the cart was the body of Doc Scratch (*Doc Scratch*), who had no marks on him whatsoever. A discussion was formed, and there was an individual who was quite jittery for some reason.

*Silver is dead. She was Innocent.

Doc Scratch is dead. He was Innocent.

48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## Mendatt (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

... Strange?..


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_Not strange at all.

You can blame me for the death of Silver, as I am the vig. Just wanted to clear up inactives.

Chose not to kill on n1 for obvious purposes._


----------



## Mai (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Italics?

I supp0se y0u w0n't mind me speaking in my quirk, then. 0_0

Anyh0w, I think that y0u killing Silver is practical if n0t useful. (She w0uld have died anyway 0_0)

T0 clear suspici0n, I c0uld r0leclaim myself but that w0uld be quite unsafe. I h0pe y0u are 0kay with this decisi0n.


----------



## bulbasaur (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Umm, is there a particular reason one'd want to kill inactives? I mean, if there's a strong suspicion that one is mafia, great, but most of the time, there isn't even that. It's just, "s/he hasn't posted, let's kill him/her!" "Sounds good."

The advantage of the innocents is that of number - so why are we undermining that by eliminating our own for the mafia?


----------



## Wargle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

I think we kill inactives

I think that's a horrible idea!


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

I guess that eliminates me as possible mafia don. I kill zombies by attacking them with a bat.

I personally don't care whether we kill inactives.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Well, at lea2t he diidn't kiill an actiive player.
And we have le22 Mafiia 2u2pect2 two lynch.

EDIIT: What?
ii'm confu2ed.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_Suddenly someone informs us that they have a weapon and thus they are ruled out as a mafia don.

Confusing._


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

I think that perhaps if D0c Scratch was n0t killed by physical means, he might have been inflicted with psychic assault 0f s0me s0rt. S0llux, y0u have quite the psychic pr0wess and c0nsiderable abilities. Theref0re, I think that perhaps it was y0u.

Y0u are S0llux, *LS99?*


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Y0u have a sw0rd Br0/RK-10. 

That makes s0me sense; I believe Light Yagami was p0inting 0ut that his means 0f attack was physical and theref0re n0t a p0ssible way t0 kill s0me0ne in line 0f the flav0r text.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_I have already claimed responsibility for Silver's death.

I feel content for claiming due to my belief of a bodyguard or doctor out there.

I guess we could vote out sollux, but you also are capable of psychic powers._


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_Wait everyone shut up LS is not sollux

Abstain to counteract Mai/Aradia's stupidity_


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

:?
I am Laharl, from Disgaea.
My flavortext said people were suspicious of me.
It was right 0_0


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Are y0u saying y0u are a miller? That s0unds rather suspici0us; I'm keeping my v0te.

I d0 have psychic p0wers, h0wever did y0u did n0t n0tice in Make Her Pay that I slammed Vriska ar0und, theref0re inflicting w0unds? I can't just make s0me0ne die rand0mly 0_0

My p0wer has n0thing t0 d0 with killing anyway.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_But you were a robot then.

Plus it would make sense for you to kill Doc Scratch, after all that bullshit talking you had to put up with him.

 *sigh* Why does doc scratch do that to everyone with potential as a God Tier? _


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

This is mafia, n0t H0mestuck. I d0n't take grudges int0 games. It's n0t a g00d strategy. Why w0uld it be beneficial t0 kill 0ff s0me0ne my character hates when it w0uld just put suspici0n 0n me?

Besides, I'm n0t g0d tier. I d0n't use my quirk as g0d tier.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_Meh, good point.

*sigh* people hear my sighs and comment to them like it was a point in case._


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Well, c0mments in mafia are m0re 0ften taken seri0usly than n0t.

Are y0u g0ing t0 v0te f0r LS99 0r what?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_No._


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

0_0

Perhaps y0u are mafia with him.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_Who said he was even mafia?_


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

I have my reas0ns.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_LS99

BECAUSE THAT WASN'T SO PAINFULLY OBVIOUS_


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*



Mai said:


> I have my reas0ns.


-_-

And we are supposed to believe you solely on this?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_oh wow

Abstain again_


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Y0u d0 kn0w y0u need t0 b0ld y0ur v0tes f0r them t0 c0unt right

Yes, Light Yagami. 0_0


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_how do you "bold" something?

*abstain*_


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

When did Br0 type in italics again

Seri0usly what's y0ur reas0n f0r d0ing that

I think it's either y0u 0r LS99 that has t0 g0.


----------



## Light (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Why did you say they were Sollux?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

(he never spoke, but he would probably speak in badass italics so yeah)

_Even after I claimed vigilante and no sufficient evidence for laharl?_


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

At first I th0ught they were S0llux because 0f the quirk. N0w I have an0ther reas0n t0 suspect them (and n0t because 0f the quirk).

I d0n't think y0u're actually a vig. It seems rather idi0tic t0 claim this early.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_Bodyguards bodyguards doctors_


----------



## Wargle (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

I hate all of you and wish you were dead... SHUT UP.

IT is annoying, but not enough to kill them for it. *Abstain.*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_that's the point.png_


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

What p0int? I d0n't see what y0u are talking ab0ut 0_0

Must I r0leclaim t0 c0nvince y0u 0f LS99? (He has n0t p0sted since his accusati0n, mind y0u.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Yes, I am a Miller.
The reason I haven't posted since my accusation is because I haven't posted ANYTHING since my accusation.
I say vote Mai for wildly throwing around accusations.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_No don't vote off Aradia. Don't vote off Laharl, either. Just abstain... For now._


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Why the hell d0 y0u want t0 abstain s0 badly? I see n0 reas0n n0t t0 lynch 0ff Legendary. 

0f c0urse, at this p0int I d0ubt any 0f y0u will v0te f0r him. 0_0 I supp0se I c0uld r0leclaim, but then 0f c0urse everything will be bl0wn and m0st 0f y0u w0n't even listen.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_That's tje whole point. I see no reason to lynch of Legendary in the FIRST PLACE.


_


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

I'd say that Mai is the Inspector and inspected me Mafia, and is trying to get people to lynch me without revealing her role.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

_I'd say that everyone knows that by now._


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

0f c0urse.

N0, that's c0mpletely ridicul0us. If I was inspect0r I w0uld have said s0 already; this appr0ach is getting me n0where.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Glace (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*

Though a heated discussion took place on the _Dragonfly_, the decision was for there to be no kill. As the passengers returned to their carts, the Mafia began to plan their next move.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [NIGHT 2]*

The passengers awake to the smell of rotting flesh in the main compartment. The body is found to be Aradia's (*Mai*), and the voice on the intercom confirmed that she was indeed evil. Many grimaced at the sight of her sliced and diced body as a discussion was formed to decide who would be lynched.

*Mai was killed. She was Mafia.

48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

_Did I really type Mai instead of Legendaryseeker?

...

Heh._


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: AniChoice Mafia 2 [DAY 2]*



Mai said:


> Are y0u g0ing t0 v0te f0r LS99 0r what?





Mai said:


> I have my reas0ns.





Light Yagami said:


> -_-
> 
> And we are supposed to believe you solely on this?





Mai said:


> Yes, Light Yagami. 0_0


Well, interesting plan, Mai. Lets follow this through then. *LegendarySeeker99*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

_There's a 1/10000000000000000000000000000000000 chance Laharl IS mafia, due to Mai being mafia. Let's not.* Abstain*_


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 2, 2011)

I am the bus driver, and I drove Mai and LS99 last night.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

_But that doesn't even

But I didn't

But I

but_


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 2, 2011)

I honestly don't know, either.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2011)

RK-10.
Why did you want to kill me.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

_Because of Mai's suspicion towards you. Nevermind now, I guess._


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2011)

At least it worked out in the end?


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

RK-10 said:


> _There's a 1/10000000000000000000000000000000000 chance Laharl IS mafia, due to Mai being mafia. Let's not._


Why? Maybe Mai thought that if we had lynched LS yesterday and seen they were mafia then we would trust her. It's not unheard of to rat out your fellow mafia members.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Abstain*, I guess.


----------



## Glace (Sep 6, 2011)

Though roleclaims and discussion came up throughout the day, there was no lynch.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Sep 25, 2011)

oh what.

*No one died.

48 hours to discuss and lynch*.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

So...anyone have anything? I literally forgot about this game...so i dont have a cle whats going on.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh hey this exists. I can't remember if I sent an action in or not


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> So...anyone have anything? I literally forgot about this game...


|'.'  '.'|  |'.'

(headshake no) (is there any way to do a non-breaking space on here?). So... *abstain*?


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, *Abstain*


----------



## Zapi (Sep 26, 2011)

*abstain* yay
I totally forgot to send in a night action last night so uh.


----------



## Glace (Sep 26, 2011)

*haha uh no. you already abstained three times as a group. you guys really need to lynch someone or whatever because you all make this boring and i'm all like :[*


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

*LS99?* if anyone's got anything better,, then tell me.


----------



## Light (Sep 26, 2011)

Well personally I think we'd do good to off *Glace* :P

I got nothing.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> Well personally I think we'd do good to off *Glace* :P
> 
> I got nothing.


YES!!!!!

*Glace* *Randy Lynch*


----------



## Zapi (Sep 27, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> *LS99?* if anyone's got anything better,, then tell me.


Somehow I doubt he's mafia, since Mai, a confirmed mafia, was trying to throw the blame on him before. It's a possibility - Mai's a pretty experienced mafia player from what I've seen, and she could've been planning this all along for all we know - just a very small one.

*retracting my abstain I guess?*


----------



## Light (Sep 27, 2011)

Windswept Questant said:


> Somehow I doubt he's mafia, since Mai, a confirmed mafia, was trying to throw the blame on him before. It's a possibility - Mai's a pretty experienced mafia player from what I've seen, and she could've been planning this all along for all we know - just a very small one.


Just carelessly throwing it out there,... apparently activated aliens can sometimes show up mafia on death.


EDIT: I'll just edit it in here so I don't have to make a whole new post with one word. *Mendatt*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 27, 2011)

I say inactive lynch *Mendatt.*


----------



## bulbasaur (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mendatt*


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

Meh, sure.

*Mendatt*


----------



## Zapi (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mendatt*.
...I _hate_ inactive lynches, but there's not much else we can do at this point.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 30, 2011)

(this thread seems like it's dying a bit)


...posting for the sake that night will start or someone else will post.


----------



## Glace (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone lynched *Mendatt* and, after a quick inspection, found he was evil. They threw the body off of the train and went to sleep.

*Mendatt was lynched. He was Mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Glace (Oct 8, 2011)

The passengers of the _Dragonfly_ wake to smell of rotting flesh and immediately rush to the main cart in their undergarments. There lie to bloody bodies, one cut up into little pieces and the other with a hole in the stomach. They toss the bodies out and begin the day's discussion.

*Light Yagami is dead. He was Innocent.

Windswept Questant is dead. She was Innocent.

48 hours to discuss and lynch.*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

ok, seeing as i'm not interested in this anymore, ill roleclaim.

i'm a commuter. Yoshimori's cry baby personality allows him to run from night actions once. i chose last night.

Now i'm as useless as a kitten in a sack.

So....yeah.....


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

Uhh...
Well, there is probably either a Poisoner or a Vig.

We should lynch DarkAura for being as useless as a kitten in a sack.

[/halfjoking]


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

ok

*DarkAura*

(not caring anymore)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

:\


----------



## Wargle (Oct 9, 2011)

>.> Not helping. No one is really useless except for the Mute Townie (man I haven't seen that role in forever...)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

i am completely confused in this game, I wasted my role thinking that my odds were short, and I have nothing of importance now.

If you want, you can lynch me. If you dont want to, then fine, but i cant be any help to anyone.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

*Coroxn* hasn't posted.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

*shrug*

ok then, *Coroxn*

/not really carinng about the game anymore.


----------



## Coroxn (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello. I've posted now. 
/waves.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

/yawns

Screw this, i'm useless in this game, so i'm voting for myself.

*DarkAura*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

DA is coming off way too much as Activated Alien, so I say *Minnow* for never posting.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

Fine, then don't lynch me. Since i haven't died in the game, no one targeted me for a kill, so the mafia knows i cant be activated if no one's targeted me.

If you dont wanna lynch me, fine, but if someone wants to inspect me, i'll come up innocent. I'll still vote for myself though.

*DarkAura*


----------

